

United Airlines sues site that found loophole for cheap tickets - jaoued
http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/30/united-airlines-sues-cheap-tickets/

======
MattLaroche
More discussion in this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8813138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8813138)

------
jasonlfunk
I'm not sure what their case would be. How can making a suggestion to buy a
different product be fraudulent?

~~~
blcknight
If you read closely the fare rules of the ticket, it's not allowed.

It's like going to Amazon and buying something but the terms and conditions
say "You may not buy this item."

The mainframe computer systems are so utterly complicated that it's nearly
impossible for their complex fare calculations to easily detect all the
manifestations of these accidental bookable fares. IMHO, that's the airlines
fault... and probably that way for any sensible person looking at the
situation.

But, it's still cheaper to spend millions suing bloggers and anyone who tries
to make the practice well known than it is to fix the system. Same with other
fuel dumping techniques.

